# Reusable Canning Lids



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

If anyone knows of a thread discussing this, please post with the address...

Otherwise, how many of you have experience with reusing some type of canning lids? I've used regular lids twice with success (I know it's a risk), but have found Tattler and was wondering if any of you use these or something like it. Tattler has been around since the '70s, but I've just now discovered them: http://www.reusablecanninglids.com/

Please post any information or experience on this subject, as I am trying to find the best path to indefinite (or near indefinite) canning without needing to buy new lids every season. Thanks!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I came across the inventor of these Tattler lids last spring at a quilt auction. I purchased 2 dz. reg. and 2- dz. wide mouth. I have used all of them on jars now. They work good. You have to boil them and the rubber rings. I will be buying more in the spring. He had a couple jars there that were sealed for 20 years and still holding tight. He said the rubber ring should last up to 30 years.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Good to hear that! Thanks! They remind me of the old zinc and porcelain lids.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes but much easier to put the ring on and you use your regular ring.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

I use them. Haven't had any troubles.


----------



## RedRidge (Jan 28, 2013)

Love my Tattlers. Have several hundred.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

I've reused regular lids quite a lot on anything pickled. If it seals, and it's still sealed with you get ready to open it, I can't see any problem. I've never reused them with meat, or anything canned in a pressure canner with low acid content.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Use Tattlers. Love them. Have never had to replace the rubber rings and have used them multiple times. I also have re-used regular lids with some success. I use them for our dehydrated food now with my vacuum sealer.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like Tattler is the way to go. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Just be extremely careful 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...009-canning-explosion-help-me-figure-out.html


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh my... Wow. I checked out the tattler site and was actually kind of sold. But I truly can't take that risk. If that happened I always have my kids, cats and dogs by me. One of them may get hurt. How did your arm heal in the end? I hope it was ok (I didnt read the whole thread)


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I have tried - and like - the 4 doz Tatler lids that I have. I also reuse the metal flats. I decided to do a little research, marking the lids and treating them a little differently for subsequent use. For starters, I scrub the rubber compound with a toothbrush to make sure there isn't even a tiny little food particle stuck there. Then when I am prepping for use, I don't turn the boiling water off immediately after I drop the lids in. Instead, I let it boil for several seconds, maybe close to a minute. It really softens the compound.

I have been reusing for 3+ years and have had only two failures. I believe this is a better rate than with new metal flats.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Marilyn said:


> when I am prepping for use, I don't turn the boiling water off immediately after I drop the lids in. Instead, I _*let it boil*_ for several seconds, maybe _*close to a minute. It really softens the compound.*_


I, too, reuse my lids, but the directions explicitly say DO NOT BOIL! If the compound gets too soft the rim of the jar will cut right thru the compound. You have been lucky so far.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have never reused my lids other than the Tattler. I have read SOOO many that reuse them so I have now started to save them just in case I need them some day. But will def. be buying more tattler.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I know directions say DO NOT BOIL, but they also say ONE TIME USE ONLY. The best part of the experiment is that one knows right away if the lid failed. The two times that this happened, the goods went right in the fridge.

The compound felt a little stiffer/dryer to me after the first use, which is why I handled them a bit differently for subsequent uses.

The reasons I decided to experiment with reuse:

1. I wondered what would happen in an emergency if lids were no longer available.
2. I saw a box of jar rubbers that stated one-time use only. I know our grandmothers would not have been re-purchasing them after each use.
3. Amish friends reuse 7 times before discarding.
4. Once I saw that they were indeed reusable with good seals, I didn't see any point in spending money on more and more seals while I accumulated drawers full of those that had been used only once.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

The tattler lids work very well for me. Watch for sales throughout the year, especially around major holidays. I tend to reuse the same hundred plus number of tattler lids and rubber seals over and over rather than breaking into my unused ones at this point. Can't tell the difference from when they were new.

I don't preboil my lids and rubber seals, just like I don't pre-sterilize my jars. Clean is good enough. 

Regular lids work well for several uses if they are not bent or deformed. I always take care to be gentle when opening lids/breaking a seal so as to try and minimize damage.

I've also tested using a standard metal lid with a tattler rubber seal and it works too.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking at the accident, it would appear to me as well that there must have been an air pocket. For thicker foods, that would make sense. It also makes sense to me that the food was probably still gaining or maintaining temperature. I think I will let mine sit for 5 minutes after removing them from the canner, before I tighten down. Just to make sure that the jars are 'vacuuming' before I tighten them.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Just saw a blog post at reusablecanninglids.com that the University of Georgia will be conducting tests on the tattler lids this semester.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

mpennington said:


> Just saw a blog post at reusablecanninglids.com that the University of Georgia will be conducting tests on the tattler lids this semester.


Guess that means if I want any, I best be buying them now... before some safety nut convinces the government into banning them. No doubt that is where they are heading with their "tests"... :grumble:


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Tattler was excited about the testing. Sounded like it was something Tattler has been trying to have done for awhile. I don't think NCHFP currently recommends the Tattler lids.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you're right! That would be great if that was the case.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

I've been giving the tattlers a try, had them for quite awhile, just never used them until recently.

As for the explosion, I've had that happen with the regular lids so it can't be an exclusive tattler problem. Luckily I had my back turned as one exploded, so I didn't get burned. The other exploded in the canner.

Yep, boiling hot turkey stock all over the cabinets, floor, and ceiling!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've used Tattler with great success the last couple years.

This year I have a question.

I canned potatoes for the first time this year. I used both regular ball/kerr metal lids and tattler lids (sometimes in the same batch).

Here I am 6 months out and all of the tattler lids have failed. 

I do a random check of my lids every month or so (I have 2011 tattler green beans and 2011 tattler corn doing well). This past month ALL my 2012 tattler tator lids failed the check. None of the ball/kerr lids have been compromised.

So what is up with taters??


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I have never had a Tattler lid failure that was not user-error. I got in a hurry & forgot to tighten them after processing. I have used 150+ for both WB & pressure. I love them! 

BTW, you can write on them with sharpie - use Magic Eraser to get it off before washing. If I need much more than just the date, I write it on the jar.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

campfiregirl said:


> BTW, you can write on them with sharpie - use Magic Eraser to get it off before washing. If I need much more than just the date, I write it on the jar.


How do you remove the sharpie writing from the jar? I've been using a grease pencil to write on jars, but a sharpie would be much easier.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

mpennington said:


> How do you remove the sharpie writing from the jar? I've been using a grease pencil to write on jars, but a sharpie would be much easier.


Alcohol, elbow grease, nail polish remover.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

campfiregirl said:


> Alcohol, elbow grease, nail polish remover.


Thanks so much. I'll try that. Have been using the grease pencil, which is great on the lids, but doesn't adhere well to glass and labels which have to be soaked, then scraped off.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in as another satisfied Tattler user  I've just been using small labels on my jars.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

mpennington said:


> How do you remove the sharpie writing from the jar? I've been using a grease pencil to write on jars, but a sharpie would be much easier.


I write on my tattler lids with a sharpie and take it off with a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. It works great. I have been using tattlers for a couple years now and have switched over completely to them. I would recommend getting a box or two at first to try them out to see if you like them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

zong said:


> I've reused regular lids quite a lot on anything pickled.


I reuse regular lids off anything that wasn't greasy. I don't reuse lids that were on hamburger, pork, butter, or things like that.

You can usually get 3 good uses out of a lid unless it gets greasy or dented.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I just used 2 pints of pumpkin that were marked with Sharpie on the jar so I wouldn't confuse it with butternut, and it came right off with soap & water.


----------

